# Paradise Cobia tourney??



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this coming up this weekend? Anyone know anymore details about it?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

yes 19th 20th and 21st. $250 entry fee


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Small boat only and I'm pretty sure only 29' and under unless it has outboards, pays out thru 5th place, $250 entry fee


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Biggest fish, aggregate, or ??? I don't understand why it's like pulling teeth to find out information about tournaments around here sometimes....no wonder why the turnout is always so low.

Who runs this tournament?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Terese Overlade 
(850) 554-7888

She is the tournament director.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Google is an incredible invention

http://www.cobiamadness.com/ai1ec_e...all-boat-cobia-phobia-tournament?instance_id=


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Google is an incredible invention
> 
> http://www.cobiamadness.com/ai1ec_e...all-boat-cobia-phobia-tournament?instance_id=


Thanks for the link smart ass.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Thanks for the link smart ass.


I'm here for ya, buddy!!

Y'all fishing it?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I'm here for ya, buddy!!
> 
> Y'all fishing it?


Don't know yet, I always seem to donate to someone else's winnings whenever I enter a tournament.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Don't know yet, I always seem to donate to someone else's winnings whenever I enter a tournament.


My tournament earnings vs expenditures definitely run in the negative. It's still fun though.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Fun huh?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tide In Knots said:


> Fun huh?



I hate you. Almost as much as I hate cobia fishing right now.


----------

